# OBSwitcher [Deleted]



## cvhvisuals (Jun 1, 2020)

cvhvisuals submitted a new resource:

OBSwitcher - iOS control for OBS Studio



> OBSwitcher is a Professional Video switcher for OBS Studio. The interface should be familiar to video techs.
> Program, Preview, Source, Audio triggers available. The features also include monitoring stream statistics and the ability to Start/ Stop your Stream and Records.
> available on iOS and coming soon to Android.



Read more about this resource...


----------

